# Got My Roommate in an Armbar



## LoneRider (Dec 24, 2009)

Just completed BOLC II (basically Army Officer Advanced Individual Training) and we had a block of instruction on combatives. The Army Combatives Program has a very Jiu-Jistu-esque base to it and I'm planning on using it to supplement my Jiu Jitsu training when I start training at a California Gracie Barra in April since I don't have a place I can train in during the week. 

Anyway at BOLC II the sergeants had all the lieutenants pair up by roommates and roll with each other. My roomie was a wiry and agile little fellow and the fight was a lot of scrambling and good reversals. Particularly when my roommate telegraphed that he was gonna go for a rear naked choke by trying to set his hooks. I had to scramble like a maniac to get out and tuck my chin.

I know that if I were fighting a halfway trained BJJ practicioner I'd have been submitted many times in that match. 

My win came when my roommate was trying to fold me over my neck after I'd failed to completely pull off the triangle choke I was trying to go for. I managed to shrimp left, trap his arm, and then got him in an arm bar.


----------

